# Black vinyl background



## slicebo123 (Jan 4, 2010)

Where can I get black vinyl background that I can just apply with water and squeegee?


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I've used these before on a couple of tanks.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+19785&pcatid=19785


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's not it but close, I just saw it somewhere, Big Als, That Pet Place, Marine Depot, do a google search.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I got mine from a sign shop. They have every color and some cool transparent ones as well.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

150EH said:


> That's not it but close, I just saw it somewhere, Big Als, That Pet Place, Marine Depot, do a google search.





slicebo123 said:


> Where can I get black vinyl background that I can just apply with water and squeegee?


From DFS instructions


> *Applying Water Color Background:*
> Use the spray soap-water solution to wet the aquarium surface you are applying background to. Make sure your work surface and surrounding areas are clean and free of contaminates. On a flat surface (like a table or countertop) place the background color side down, pull the backing off (keeping the backing parallel to the work surface). Wet the entire adhesive side using the spray soap-water solution.
> Carefully place the background (adhesive side) to the aquarium surface you are applying to. Lightly squeegee horizontally, working from the center outwards to the left and then to the right. Applying more pressure, continue working the remainder of air and solution out from between the aquarium and the background. Allow 90 minutes for adhesive to set before moving or touching applied background.


I dunno, sounds like what the OP was asking for. I looked first at Big Als since they sponsor the board but didn't see it there. Marine Depot carries the same brand but they only show blue.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Static cling window tint from Autozone or similar. That's what I use. (Limo black)


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

For very cheap you can go to any hardware store and get some cheap vinyl. I think it's supposed to be a very low buck finish for cabinets or something to that extent. It's where you find kitchen stuff, you will see all the drawer liners and what not.

You may not be able to find something that is black on the "finished" side. The adhesive side will be pure black on dark ones.


Another alternative that I like more is just using window tint. You can barely see through the back of the tank which I think is cool. Of course you can apply layers until you can't see anything and depending on your tank size, you may be able to layer with one roll. 

On small tanks it's pretty affordable as one roll is $10-20, depending on quality. That would do more than a few 10 gallons. On a big tank, it may be expensive if you layer it.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

This one is sticky http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/10497/product.web and this one uses soap and water http://www.marinedepot.com/_Aquarium_Background-Blue_Life_USA-BL1111-FIAQBG-vi.html


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Instructions:
To apply, first wash and clean the outside of the aquarium. Wet the entire area of the aquarium with soapy water so that Oceanvisions background can slide easily for exact positioning. Remove the backing paper and wet the adhesive with soapy water while applying Oceanvisions to the back of the aquarium. Using a plastic credit card, squeegee the water to outer edges until all the bubbles are removed. If necessary, trim the edges with a sharp knife or blade. Oceanvisions is now part of your tank, but it is easily removable and always crystal clear.

http://www.aquariumguys.com/oceanvisions14.html

and it's black


----------

